# Interior trim color questions



## walazos (Sep 4, 2019)

Hello All,

This is my first post and I am in need of some advice. I had the headliner installed on my 64 and it looks great. I am now ordering the plastic trims for the front and rear windows and the package tray ends.

First question do the trims stay black or are they body color?

Second question is what was the panel that goes behind the rear seat to block the trunk made of and does it cover the entire opening? I can't find a replacement at any parts vendor.

your knowledge is greatly appreciated.

Gerry


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

It's always been my observation that the wind-lace and other interior finish trims are color coordinated to interior color.
So if your interior is black then yes all this should be black. My strong point isn't '64 so others may chime in.

My dark aqua interior '66 has all this trim in Dk Aqua.

IIRC the Trunk Divider Panels are Hard Cardboard with a Jute Padding facing the trunk.
Most Pontiac Parts vendors should offer these.

Cheers


----------

